

A 3D Printed Spaceship On The Scale Of A Human Hair? Hello Nanoscribe 3D Printer - pwg
http://singularityhub.com/2013/03/17/a-3d-printed-spaceship-on-the-scale-of-a-human-hair-hello-nanoscribe-3d-printer/

======
microtherion
I was curious to know how much that printer costs, and how much the objects
printed with it. I suspect the answers to both of these questions would not be
terribly attractive right now.

Still, there’s always a good chance that today’s high end products will be
tomorrow’s consumer grade products.

